#  Cushcraft R7000
!   R7000.    .    -       .      -   .  -        ,       ut5ugl@ukr.net.   -       . !

----------

, .  ,  .   , - ,   .  -   80    -   -?     -     ..   --   . . 
,     ,    -  ,  ,     .     9-  ,  ,    . .

----------

to CADET:
       -  ?     4- .

----------


## ua1osm

,      .  .     .
      .     . 
        ,       ,    /  ...

  ,                  ,  .
     ,   ,     ,    ,       .

       1/3  .

  80    ,    
,  DX-  .    -      .   -  .

----------

"" .     ?  :Crying or Very sad:   -   ,     .    ,       -     10 ,     , .    4  ,    ,   -   .      ?

----------

,   ,    .   9 ,      ..  1    -.    ,  ,   .
,     -    - ?  ?

----------

, .    -   ,     .        ,   60 ,   6    .

----------

-, .    -,  2     -   .  .   2-   3  60   ?     ?

----------

-  .     -  -    ,  .        5  .     . ,     ,    10    ,        :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ua1osm

401/405 -    - .
     .
                    -    -  10-16 ,     ,   -          (         22   -   800 ,   ,  /,     500      ).


  R7000 -          ,    . 
      ,         ,       ,   -  .
 , ,       ,      ,        hose clamps,      .

----------


## YL2MU

*CADET*


> ,           ,          ,   ""            ,


     .    2 .      .   , ,  ,    -     .     ( 1/3  2/3 )  4 . ,  R7  R8     ,   .
          .     -       .    -   -   -.  -   - ,  -    ,  1.5-2 .     .     !    ,     ,   1996    12  .       30 /    -    .   ,       -      :Smile:

----------


## YuraSanych

> .    2 .      .   , ,  ,    -


     ,         .     2-3 .
  - .

----------


## YL2MU

> .    2 .      .   , ,  ,    -     
> 			
> 		
> 
>      ,         .     2-3 .
>   - .


    ( )         .    !    6-7   .    ,      :Smile:       !

----------


## YL2MU

> YL2MU 
>  ,    2-4   ?     -   ,   ?


  ,   9   ?  :Smile:         . (     . ,       ).        ?          .    -      .      1.2        (.)    ,    .      ,       .    ,    1/4  ,       :Smile:

----------

, YL2MU
  4- ,     ,   4-5 .   1-2   2 ,    .  , .

----------


## US8CP

!
   -         (    )    -       
  -  -  5-        6-8  
  !!!
 -    (         USA....
  -   
            3.       !   - -  .
   Hg-Gain AV-640.40---6
      (      ) 
  (   - GP-    (     )- 

 US8CP/a   .

----------


## YL2MU

> , YL2MU
>   4- ,     ,   4-5 .   1-2   2 ,    .  , .


,    .    ,     :Smile:  .

----------


## YL2MU

> ,  .  ,  .


  .    :      4    -"",     ,    !   4      15,   , .      .     ,    -        10  5-6 !!!      ,    "".   ! ,   ,   .       2 .      .
   .

----------


## ur5mid

,     .
   ,       2.4   7.5   .     0.5   2.5 ,   . 
      .        4   .   .

----------

,         , ""  1-2   .      .

----------

> .        .


,    ,    ( ?)      2 ? .

----------


## YL2MU

> YL2MU
> 
>      .        .
> 
> 
> ,    ,    ( ?)      2 ? .


  VALLETTA.

----------


## ua1osm

8 .   -  ,   3 ,   , ,    ,       ,   .
    ,     .  ,          ,   ,            .

Serge,

No problem on the screws.  They need to be long enough. Can 
you find # 8 -32 stainless steel machine screws of 2-1/2" length?
If so, go ahead and put them in.

On the R5, the photo tells the story.  It is mounted with the whips
too close to the metal guy cables at the top. Can you mount it higher with a 
taller mast?  Or, move the guy cables down 6 - 8 feet?  This 
will make a big difference on 20m.

On 40m, you probably can get some couplinig into an R5 at 
7 MHz using a tuner.  Probably no danger to the antenna with
100W or less.  But it can't work any where near as well as
a half wave dipole (inverted "V" or even a 1/4L sloper) from 
the top of your tower.  The guy cables might get in the
way.  You would need to break them up every 10 - 15'
with big egg insulators, or go to non-stretch synthetic guy
lines.  I know of a stations guying 100' towers using
Phillystran synthetic rope.  It is non-metalic and it does 
not stretch!  It is about $1 per foot, so much more than
stranded steel cable.

John David
Account Manager
Cushcraft Antennas
48 Perimeter Rd.
Manchester, NH 03103
603-627-7877 (phone)
603-627-1764 (FAX)
<johnd@cushcraft.com  >

----------

to Valetta:
     ?  7000 -     ,  !

----------

> R7000     .    ,   ,     ..


,    .

----------

to Valetta:
,         ?

----------

> .         .      .
> 
>      .       .


.    ,  -.  -    :Very Happy:

----------

> valletta
> 
>  R7000     .    ,   ,     ..
> 
> 
>        .
>   .


   ,    .      .     .   ,    500   . !

----------

> !      -
> 
>   !        -  -      !    (   - )       !
>    73!


UT2UB      ,  ,   ( ,   ).      ,   .    -   ,     . R7000  ,     . 73!

----------


## CADET

.

----------

> !        2  1,5 !
>  -     !
>           73!


,  ,       :Very Happy:  .

----------

> ,
>  R7000   /?
>  /,    .
>      R7000.


,  \.  .    .     ?    . .

----------


## UT7TA

R7000 
http://ve2ek.blogspot.com/2006_11_01...81487111985328
 R5-
http://www.xs4all.nl/~pa0fri/Ant/R5/onhr5eng.htm
>>    -      >>    -  -  >>5-        6-8   ?>> !!! 
   ?

----------

to UT7TA:
    ""  7     :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ua1osm

> ,
>  R7000   /?
>  /,    .
>      R7000.



  ,    -  ,     ...

       ,   MFJ-269,      ,   ,  -  ,   .
    ,   ,   ,        
   ,   .

----------


## ua1osm

http://www.parelectronics.com/pdf/EF-20.pdf

    ,       R7000  ,     
(40-80-160).   ,     4-  ,   .
 - W4OP, Dale.    parinc@verizon.net

----------


## UR5LAM

> (UR8LV).


   .  .    ur5lam--at-- bk.ru
   .

----------

> (UR8LV).


http://ur8lv.com/index.php?id=1218721073 

R7000     .

----------


## Vytas

> -  ( )    R-7000.    ?  ""      .  ,    ?


.


> .  ?


.       .    (   )       .      .    ,    .


> "" ?     ?


             .      .     ,  ,   ,       .


> ""(  )?


,   ,     .


> .


        .  .
       ,    ,         ,           3       .

----------


## UT5NM

!!!        :Sad: ((   .      (   ,      ).       .   ,   .      ,       .       .  ,  12    ,         .            ...   .  ,      .     .        ( ***** ,   -   !).          (   )      .    ,      " "!  .     ,   ""    .  -200      18 ( ,  ).         .     14     4     .        .  ?!  ,    -   .  5     7  - !   10- - !      :Sad: .      24  28 (  ,    ).   -       7       ,      (         ?).      15-20     .  10     . 20-     ,       .           18 (      21 ,       ).  ?!!!! ?         200       50-    :Sad: ((    20-   ?        ,  .         ... ,     ,   ?!!!       (           )  10  ?!!!     -         .   ,          ...

----------


## UT5NM

, ! ,    ...     .    ,      ,       (      ). (  )           .           ,         -        !     -           - ,          .     :Sad: ...  (     -      )        10 .      -       40-30 .     ,   -     ""      .     ,   -    . ,         200 ,     50-70   .    ""   ,      .    (  ,     ).     ,   .      !!!            (                 -   ,    ,      ).  .      -       (    ).     -         :Sad: .    ,    (  ).           -            .      :Sad:  .    -.        ,       .     ,   -      .    ""   .     ,         15   (  )           .   -   "" ,       .      .  -   ,        ,    ,      ( ,        )   -     :Sad: .          ...     , .       .   .        .        :Wink: .      ,       ... ,     ,     .

----------


## Vytas

> ,   -     ""      .


  -  .


> ,   -    . ,         200 ,     50-70   .    ""   ,      .    (  ,     ).


     .     .


> ,    (  ).           -            .


     ,      .         ,           .     ,  1 ,     .    ,         . -            ,   .      , ,   ,               ,     . ,    ... 
  10  12 .    ,     15  17 ., ,  ,     (  ) . 
 !

----------


## CADET

-  .   ,  R7000    ,   ,  .   ,     ?           ?      .
    .  ,        , .    ,         . ,    9- ,    2- ...

----------


## UT5NM

, !     ,     .        5  (       ,   ).    .   ,      .      8,     .     .    .     ,           "".       ,            ,     .       -     "",   ""   (         ),   ,         ...
     ,     1,5   3.    100       .          ,     .     .      ,    , -  :Wink:

----------


## CADET

.  R5   .   ,        .       . , ,  ""    ,   R7000   7-  .

----------


## Vytas

> .


    ?

----------


## UT5NM

,    2,5,      ( ) .        .       7      .     ,   ""    (   90 ,   180 ).         .        5   -       ,   11   .        .  100   15 .     .
   .           ""( -  ).             .    (     )        ,    .      ,    .     5 ( 4,   )           " ".    .      !  "" -   ,  ...        ,        ?    -          .   (  18 ),        .
   .      !          ""   200 .       ,  ,       "".     100     "" -  .    -          :Sad:

----------


## RX3AOP

, ,     ,      ,  .
  R6000.

----------


## UT5NM

> , ,     ,      ,  .
>   R6000.


      .      (      ),              27  (        ).   ?
 100     ,      .      20 -2  10 .                  "".    50-70    -  7  10  (   ).       .      ,      "",         .     .      , ,  (  )    ""    .     .    ,   .         .              .    ,        .                      .        :Sad: .    40-30,   ,     .      "" .         ,          .          5      .     -        .        "" ,    "".           ,   ,   ,               "", ,  -         ""   .  " "...    ,     -.  ,     ""  .   -  ,      (,         :Sad:  )      -    .  ,      -      ,   !         10  -       .      .

----------


## Vytas

.    .      ,    .
    ,      .     ,   .    ,     ,     R7000.
 ,  .       ,         ,   ,   . ,         . 
           ,   ,   7.   .    ,       (  MMANA)            .

----------


## UT5NM

.      (        ,        )    .
        .    .   5  .  7.060, 10.086, 14.130 (      30-20,   ),  18     3-  18.250  ( )   .   .    15 .  40 , .  - .   14.230    1,5.   ,  -  20-30   -       -      " " .        ,     ,             :Sad:  ... 18     .   5  -   .   .    "  "      ...     -  40    7.060  ,     ,       .    ""  ()     (  18 )  ... 
 ,    15 ,   "  "...

----------


## UT5NM

,        .    ,   .     80-40  ,   33  25          .
  20  (     :Wink:  )     Asay  20-15-10   10-  ,      .    QTH ( , ""  ,          5         )     .  -  ...

----------


## RX3AOP

!              :Laughing:

----------

> ,     ,   .  ,


, - , ,     .    - .       ,      :!:   :!:  .    7000-   -      :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------

> ?      ,  .      .         "",   ...           - .        -,                    .  ,          . !         .      ,


   ,      .      .     , .    ,   :Very Happy:  .    -     -  .  :!:

----------

, ,   !    -      -?    ,     .    ,  , ....            .     , .... .

----------


## UY5LA

> .             ,  ,    ,                 ,       8O...      ,    ,       -   ,    ....
> ,         "",   ""


!!!   !        .           :Very Happy:   !

----------


## UT5NM

, !           ,   .                .           ,       .  ,            .    ,   ""     ""  .      10 .    10 ,             6 .      10  ,       ( ""  ,    )     .     .     "",   -   - ""    .   , ,             .    .    , 5-10     .        .     .           ,        4       -     :Sad:  .
  -  ,    ""       " "!  ! ,   ,    ,        (  ,        -    ).        ( ) -         .   ,               .      .      ,                 ""    .   ,           .               (       ,       ).       ""   ( "" ).     .         -       ,       :Sad:  ... 

,

----------


## UT5NM

28 ,   .   28    2-  .       ,    .     24 ,  -    28      24   .  ""              .   .    18-21   14-10    .  21   "",   18   50    .     -     (  )    .     20-10...   ,  "",       .   -   ( "    )      .    200    ,    400-600 -     !!!      18-    !      (7 )        -   .   .      14-18-21 (   7-10 )    100  !    14.200  18.140  ,    .        ,      .   7060,  10130. 24     ,    . 28  .     -         .           ( ).          13900...     .      (  ,        7 ,     -       )!!!  ""  ,            !    -            "",   ,       ( ).  ,  .   ""       .   .       :Crazy:  . ""  , ""  ! ,          " "    .      ""   ,         (   28-24  21      - !). ,          .    3-4 "" .       (  !)     .  (      "" -       !).     .   ,  -  ( 5 )    ,     .            :Crazy:  .   ,   !   -      ,           . ,  .   (       )   2-3 ,     1,5 ,    . ,               4    .        ""             .     -,    .      :Crazy:

----------


## UT5NM

"" -      ,          .            ...            L/4 (L/2   ) ""      .      !        R-7000,        .  ?     R-7000    !  -     .         .     ?!      :Crazy: .           .     .    (     !)                ...           TVi/RVi   !        -    ,             .  ,  ,      (, ,  ,    ..)        ...

----------


## UT5NM

?!!!     U-   .    ,    34 \   ,   ( , -...).     ""        .     -   ,      -     !     -     .  U-   ,           .    ,  "" ,      :Crazy:  ...
    ""   -    ,          8O .     "-"        ,       -         .          ,         ,      ....   ,    ,              -  ("" ,     :Evil or Very Mad:  ).      -            .   ,          ( ),   ""  (  )    .      -    20-30     ,          .           -         ...            ,      !      -                           .

----------


## UT5NM

!     ,     ""    .      ,         :Crazy:  ...         .       .       !!!      .   ,    .   ,  ,   .      :Super:

----------


## Filin-2000

,      . ,    ...
 40.   ,     50      .         20  .          500 .  40-   7.6,  20- 14.6,    .       40.                     .
  .
       ,    .       40-,   ,  ...
   ,     ,     ,           .
 .        ?
  40-,   ,    /.  100,          . ALC  ,  - , ALC  ,  .   -. -    1.      ,  10       ,  .  40-.
           2   ,    ...
     ,  91.4           ?

----------


## Filin-2000

> "  , ?" ()    -  .


     20-  ,    ,  ,      .        . 
,  -       .        ,     ...     ,  .  -   10,  .         10   :Smile: 
     ( ) ,  ...



> 500-600 ,     ""


   .
   10.100  ,   .          ...
    .  ,        :Smile:  
  .   :!:

----------


## UT5NM

?   :Crazy: 
  ,        -  .       5-7 (    2-   :Wink:  -     !     -  .

       .   ,      ,    :Sad: .        .   100  ""      \!     -        -    ,      ( !).       ,    -   :Sad: .

----------


## Filin-2000

:
   ,     .        ,  . ()        ...                .       .   :Very Happy:  
     ( )         .        3    4      .
                 .   ,   .
        ""   ,    4.
      3            .
      .
   (    4     8)   ,  .
            2   .      ,      ,                       . 8O  8O 
     ,   ,           . 
    2    .         .  .     !
                     .                 .       , ,  ...    .        , -       !
         .    .   .            ...
  .       /,    .        .   ,          .     -   .
   .  , ,       .
        .
 :Super:  
 :dance:

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## Filin-2000

> !!!  ""    .      ...


  -,         .    ,   7000-  2 .         (?)    .
      ,  ...
      .  ,     , .  :wink: (       :Very Happy:  )         . 
: (    )
40     1 =   *70.31,5*  (7.080)
30     1 =   *10.057* (10.110)
20     1 =   *14.024* (14.210)
17     1 =   *17.890* (18.140)
15  1,3 =   *21.575* (21.265)
12     1 =   *25.160* (24.960)
    2 ,   . 
*28.200* 1,4,  1,2 *29.480*  :? (28.580)
    .     mfj-993b   "".
   -              (2)         ...   :Rolling Eyes:  



> -          S  .


   ,     ,     .           .   -   "".
     .
   . ( ,      -       ,     3       :Very Happy:  )



> 


     2         .   :Smile: 
 ,           ?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## UT5NM

,  ...          -  27.8 (   (!),    -   )   ""     29 .           24 .     ,    -  28-24 ,          !!!        ,     .        2,5  .  24    ,  28 ""  28.250  (    ,      -       :Crazy:  .    "",      ,    . 18      ...       -     14-10-7  ,    .      .  -    ,     21, ! 18      .  "",    .      21,     ( )    ,   18 .     ,        ,     .       ,  10  7    ...  14  10 ""  ,     .       -            .    -      ,             .    .   ,          ,    10   !      -        .    !!!  ,          .          ,      ,    !        ,  ,      (),     !      -   ,  Rig- -200 (         -230)   !    ,        :Crazy:     ,      .      7  ""  RG-58       -   .     . !

----------


## DL5XJ

> ..    ,       ?           ?


        .   ""      -  .
   ,    .

----------


## RU6AY

R7000+.     40  80 .   ,       ( )    (). ,    ..       ,          ...  , -  ?       ?  ,   .

----------

RU6AY, RV3RF, UA3RRT

----------


## RV3RF

,        .

----------


## UT1LW

3,  4 .

----------


## UT5NM

_   .

_ , .            "" :Crazy: .       .    - ,    .    ,               .             (     ).             .     :Razz: .

_   3,  4 .

_   . 4          ,        ,       .    ,  !     
    (            ),         . 
              ,      ,    - .     ,         ,   .        -    ,       ""  .     ..     ,      ""   ...
         ,          ()    .   R-7000              .    -    (  -10  100%  ,       +10 )        ,      !     :Shocked: .         ...
    (   !),     R-7000           , ..  "".  3      ,    ""   ,       (        ""   ) - 8  ...

----------

